# HandPainted Merit China Made in Japan Cup



## muddbabe250 (May 7, 2012)

My aunt gave me this cup it belonged to my great grandmother. Any  clue on the value ?


----------



## muddbabe250 (May 7, 2012)

here's anther view


----------



## muddbabe250 (May 7, 2012)

The front


----------



## epackage (May 7, 2012)

Merit doesn't seem to be the "High End" type of china, here are the completed listings for similar types of their items. I think it's a nice keepsake...Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=%22merit+china%22&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## muddbabe250 (May 7, 2012)

thanks for the info!!!


----------

